# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته شنوایی سنجی

## pegahmht

سلام به همه کسی میدونه رشته شنوایی سنجی حدود چه رتبه ای در منطقه ۱  میخوادبا توجه به  رتبه ها و پذیرش کنکور ۹۸ با حداکثر رتبه ای که میشه قبول شد

----------


## pegahmht

کسی حدودشو نمیدونه؟؟

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام به همه کسی میدونه رشته شنوایی سنجی حدود چه رتبه ای در منطقه ۱  میخوادبا توجه به  رتبه ها و پذیرش کنکور ۹۸ با حداکثر رتبه ای که میشه قبول شد



سلام.روزانه ماگزيمم 3500 منطقه 1

----------


## pegahmht

> سلام.روزانه ماگزيمم 3500 منطقه 1




ممنون 
مازاد یا پردیس چطور؟

----------


## spring__girl

> ممنون 
> مازاد یا پردیس چطور؟



ايني كه گفتم ماگزيمم 3500 روزانه تو دانشگاه هايي مثل دانشگاه زاهدان هستش كه گمونم پرديس شنوايي سنجي ندارن تو زاهدان.
و الا پرديس اصفهان 3200 آخرش بود.نميشه گفت پرديس رتبه بالاتر برميداره.بستگي داره به دانشگاه
هردانشگاهي براي هررشته اي پرديس نداره

----------


## anis79

هیوا قلمچی گزینه دو و...... تعدادی کارنامه میزارن نگا کنین رنج رتبه قبولی دستتون میاد :Yahoo (50):

----------

